
Show HN: A minimal stack based VM in C - codr7
https://github.com/codr7/liblg
======
scott31
Is this your homework?

~~~
codr7
Not really :) Not mine at least, and not yet.

I'm 43, have been writing code since I was 8 and professionally since 22.

This is an attempt to cut the idea down to its core to help others get
started, and potentially use as the basis for a introductory university course
on interpreters.

